# *Gender scans December 2015*



## Tesh23

Let's update each other on our gender scans ladies- I know a lot of us are going in December and a smaller group will be nice to keep track of if anyone is interested? 

Just post the date of your scan and what u think the gender may be and how far along u will be! 

Will keep page one updated! 

*25 December*
Unexpected212- 16+6 pink:)--> :blue: 

*23 December*
GeralynB- 14 weeks pink:)--> :pink: 

Opretriezz- 16+3 blue:)--> :blue: 

*22 December*
Tesh23 - 17+4 pink:)--> :blue: 

Svt1991 - 20w pink:) -->

Wannabemomy37 - 17+2 blue:) --> :blue: 

Mgb81 - 19w blue:) --> :blue: 

*19 December*
Sarahdiane - 15+2 pink:)-->:pink: 

Mum2jaydon- 18w blue:)-->:pink: 

Karlilay- 15+6 pink:)--> :pink: 

Becyboo- 16+2 blue:)--> :pink: 

*16 December*
Meohmya- 20+5 pink:)-->

Kitteh_kat- 19+5 yellow:)--> :blue: 

*12 December*
Jinxii- 16+2 pink:)--> :pink: 

Rizzo rizzie - 16+3 pink:)--> :pink: 

*11 December*
Brunette21- 16+2 ---> :yellow: - scan inconclusive

Gem1302 - 20+3 pink:)--> :pink: 

Lovemybubba- 17w blue:)--> :pink: 

Congrats to all the ladies who have found out already! X


----------



## Ganton

I had my scan this morning, at exactly 20 weeks. I would have guessed girl, but the baby had its legs well and truly together so we are still none the wiser. So, about another 20 weeks for us to find out!


----------



## Brunette_21

Finding out tomorrow can't wait hope the wee one plays ball xx interested to see if my did is right xx


----------



## jinxii

Scan on Saturday. I'll be 16+2. I think it's a girl. Husband and I will be happy with either.. but my nephew is a hellion and has terrified husband in regards to boys  

Ganton, will your doctor not give you a second go at finding out what baby is? I would freak if I had to wait another 20 weeks!! I set mine up at 16+2 so I will have more chances to find out before Xmas if baby is shy. My official hospital anatomy scan isn't until Dec. 31st.


----------



## SVT1991

I have mine 20 weeks on the 22nd hopefully find out! I think we are having another girl as much as I would love a boy as this is the last bubba for us ! Either way im so happy to be blessed again!


----------



## Ganton

Jinxii, my scan was my standard 20 week anomaly scan. Its main purpose is to check measurement and detect potential abnormalities. Checking the gender is just an extra they're happy to do if they can, but the NHS can't afford to rescan for something that's not medically necessary. If we were really keen to know, we could book a private gender scan but I was on the fence about finding out anyway so we're happy to wait for the surprise. I loved being team yellow with my other two so it's not a big issue for us.


----------



## Tesh23

First post updated! 

Ganton u have great willpower choosing not to know! Goodluck if u do find out let us know


----------



## Gem1302

Tomorrow! 11th December, 20+3, everyone's telling me it's a girl, I'm not sure though!


----------



## Tesh23

Gem1302 I've added u! Goodluck to u and brunette21 tomorrow!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Lololol caved in and booked my private scan in two days on the 12 to see if bubs really is a girl! I think so!!!


----------



## Gem1302

Tesh23 said:


> Gem1302 I've added u! Goodluck to u and brunette21 tomorrow!

Thankyou! Will update as soon as I can. It's 12 hours away for me now!!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah Rizzo! Lol! That's awesome can't wait for everyone's updates! 

Gem hope u can get some sleep! I would be up all night! 

Ladies looks like it's 2 for each day so far lol and we're all thinking team pink!!:haha:


----------



## wannabemomy37

My next appt is the 22nd and I'll get the blood results for gender then. I'm guessing boy but would be thrilled either way!

Next ultrasound should be around 21 weeks to see the little munchkin!!

ETA on the 22nd I'll be 17w2d, had bloodwork done around 13 weeks...


----------



## jinxii

Did everyone schedule their exams for fairly early AM so they wouldn't have to wait all day? I did!! I figured it would kill me to wait.

Ganton-that makes sense in regards to the NHS. Here we have insurance so I just pay a percentage of the scans. The important ones are pretty much covered but if I want an extra because it feels like something is wrong or for gender, etc. it costs around $40.


----------



## Tesh23

Wannabemomy I have added u! Looks like our due dates are quite close to each other! And yay for our first boy guess! 

Jinxi I have scheduled my appointment for 11.30am as I like to sleep in now days lol.I figure might as well before baby arrives!


----------



## mbg81

Mine is December 22, I'll be 19 weeks. Predicted a boy.


----------



## Tesh23

Added!


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies who went for their scan today can't wait to hear updates!!


----------



## Gem1302

I have a little girl on the way! :D


----------



## lovemybubba

I've got a scan booked for tomorrow at 4pm!! It's dragging!! 
I'll be 17 weeks exactly, and I'm feeling like it's another little boy. Would be thrilled either way, but hoping more for a girl. 
OH thinks girl though


----------



## Tesh23

Congrats on your princess gem!! :happydance: 

Goodluck today lovemybubba!


----------



## SarahDiane

I have mine on December 19th, I'll be 15w2d. I chose to do an early gender scan and we both think baby is a girl!:pink: Boy or girl I'm sooo excited and feel so blessed!


----------



## MeeOhMya

Mine is the 16th and I'll be 20+5... I think I'm having my third girl :)


----------



## Unexpected212

I have my gender reveal Christmas day and most people have guessed girl :) Will be 16+6 when I find out.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Our anatomy scan is on the 30th - we did an early scan that is predicting boy, but I felt like it's a girl... so I don't know, lol!

Good luck, ladies :)


----------



## mum2jaydon

I have my scan on the 19th. I think it's our 3rd boy x


----------



## Tesh23

Will be updating first page in a bit ladies. So exciting all these scans coming up can't wait to find out what everyone is having! :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Hey ladies looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Thank you for adding me to the list! Sorry I forgot to post how far along I was :blush:

Can't wait to see all of the results!


----------



## Tesh23

Ah you welcome! No worries I tried to work it out based on your ticker hope I got it right!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I hadn't even thought about how far along I'd be at it, but it looks right to me. :haha:


----------



## karlilay

I have a private scan booked next week 19th. I think girl. We will see... 

How accurate are 16 week scans, I didn't have one with either of my other two?


----------



## Lynys1980

I had my scan on December 2, and it's a boy! Very, very excited!


----------



## lovemybubba

My instinct was wrong! We are having a girl!!!!


----------



## jinxii

I've thought it was a girl since I saw my nine weeks scan. It just screamed GIRL!!! at me. Just did the scan and...... IT'S A GIRL!!! We couldn't possibly be happier. We actually only had a girl name picked out.. lol.


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my ladies! Congrats on your princesses!! Looks like all girls so far hehe.

Congrats on your lil boy Lynys1980!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

Just got back from my scan and we are team :pink:!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rizzo Rizzie

karlilay said:


> I have a private scan booked next week 19th. I think girl. We will see...
> 
> How accurate are 16 week scans, I didn't have one with either of my other two?

Just had my private scan and we are having a girl! Ill attach my 16-3 scan. My other two i had around 16/17 weeks and you could clearly see they were boy


----------



## Tesh23

Ah another princess! Congrats Rizzo!! 

Ladies I've updated the first page


----------



## Vicky2806

Awe am so happy (an jealous lol)my scan 4th jan even though I begged them to do it earlier haha! I may book a private one before Christmas though if u can't hang on &#128516; x


----------



## Tesh23

Ah don't worry Vicky 4 January is not too far off! If u do book a private gender scan do let us know I'll add u on!:flower:


----------



## Vicky2806

Tesh23 said:


> Ah don't worry Vicky 4 January is not too far off! If u do book a private gender scan do let us know I'll add u on!:flower:

Thank you &#128516; 4th jan us my first day back at work after Xmas n I've never wanted to get back to work so soon after a break lol! I think I'll prob end up treating myself though x


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hubby is taking me to another 4D scan on Wednesday for my Christmas present, so I'll be able to hopefully update in two days! (19+5) :happydance:


----------



## Tesh23

Oh yay!! What a wonderful xmas pressie! Can't wait for update!


----------



## Tesh23

Goodluck to the ladies who have scans tomorrow! Hope your babas show the goods! Lol.

Don't forget to update! X


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

We are :blue:! :cloud9:


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats kitteh kat on your little prince! One of each now how perfect! Thanks for updating :flower:


----------



## Tesh23

Goodluck ladies who will be going for their scans on Saturday!! Don't forget to come back and update!


----------



## karlilay

I'm so excited will Pop back tomorrow and let everyone know :)


----------



## mum2jaydon

I'm so excited I won't be able to sleep tonight lol x


----------



## Tesh23

mum2jaydon said:


> I'm so excited I won't be able to sleep tonight lol x

I can imagine! Don't think I would be able to sleep either if my scan were tomorrow hehe.

Can't wait to know what u ladies are having yay!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have a private gender scan tomorrow :)
I haven't a clue what I think might be though... Maybe put :blue: but I'm not thinking of one gender atm!


----------



## Brunette_21

Yep total team yellow for me same as previous pregnancy xx was obviously not meant to know xx


----------



## Tesh23

Becyboo added! Goodluck for tomorrow! 

Brunette sorry u didn't get to find out- but maybe it will be all the more special when u meet baby for the first time :flower:


----------



## mum2jaydon

So we're having a girl &#128103; were so happy xx


----------



## Tesh23

Aw mum2jaydon congrats on your princess!!! First little girl after 2 boys how sweet! X


----------



## Ganton

Congrats Mum2jaydon. It'd interesting to see generally on the forum that quite a few are expecting a girl after 2 or 3 boys. With having 2 boys already, I just assumed I'm having another boy. We still don't know as this little one didn't want us to find out at our scan, but I'm still enjoying seeing all the other gender reveals.


----------



## GeralynB

I have my gender scan on Dec. 23 at 14 weeks. I'm guessing girl


----------



## karlilay

Just got back :)

It's a girly!


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's a girl :pink: :)


----------



## Tesh23

Oh my word! Congrats ladies!!! A day full of princesses how lovely!! 

Thanks for updating! X


----------



## Tesh23

GeralynB added! Goodluck!


----------



## karlilay

Literally everyone I know is having girls atm, there's something in the air I think :) Thankyou xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same here everyone I know due around April-June are all having girls its crazy!


----------



## Tesh23

Haha I am so interested to see if my girl intuition is correct now! So happy for u ladies!:flower:


----------



## SarahDiane

It's a sweet baby GIRL!!! :pink: We were right! I just knew it from the second I found out I was pregnant. I cried happy tears!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats on your princess Sarah Diane! Thanks for updating! 

Ladies 4 princesses in one day!! Can't believe it!


----------



## Tesh23

Scan day is tomorrow yay!!! Can't believe how 3 Weeks went by so quickly! 

Goodluck for tomorrow ladies hope we all get to find out what we're having!:happydance: Sooo excited!!! 

Don't forget to come back and update! 

So far we have got 8 little princesses and 1 little prince!


----------



## Gem1302

Tesh23 said:


> Scan day is tomorrow yay!!! Can't believe how 3 Weeks went by so quickly!
> 
> Goodluck for tomorrow ladies hope we all get to find out what we're having!:happydance: Sooo excited!!!
> 
> Don't forget to come back and update!
> 
> So far we have got 8 little princesses and 1 little prince!

Good luck! Will look for your update!


----------



## karlilay

Good luck today Tesh xx


----------



## Tesh23

Ladies we are team blue!!! We are so happy!!!:blue: 

Baby was not shy to show the goods lol!


----------



## Unexpected212

Awhhh congratulations. Little boys are amazing. Mine is 3 and he is sooooo loving and a mamas boy :)


----------



## Gem1302

Congratulations! Boys are amazing! My 2 year old son is the funniest cutest most loving little thing I've ever seen!


----------



## karlilay

Congrats Tesh. My little boy is such a mummy's boy. They're so cuddly and loving. And the boy toys and games are way more fun!


----------



## Tesh23

Thanks ladies!! We are so thrilled my dh is over the moon as he always thought it was a little boy from the begining! 

I have only over had experience with girl babies in my family so this will be the first boy! My parents are going to be over the moon too! 

Thanks ladies! Can't wait for everyone else's updates!:flower:


----------



## wannabemomy37

I'm also team BLUE just as I thought!!! :) Now for names....lol


----------



## Tesh23

Yay and congrats on another team blue wannabemomy37! Good intuition!


----------



## mbg81

Found out today that we are team blue!!! Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats!!! Lol ladies the other day we had a day full of princesses and today looks like a day full of little princes!!! How lovely!


----------



## Tesh23

Goodluck geralynb for your scan today!


----------



## opretriezz

I have my scan today, but won't find out till Christmas Day. I'm predicting boy!


----------



## Tesh23

Added! Goodluck for your scan today!


----------



## GeralynB

My feeling was right! It's a girl!!!


----------



## Unexpected212

I finally get my gender reveal tomorrow...it's been torture waiting since my scan on the 19th.


----------



## Tesh23

Aw congrats on your princess Geralyn! So happy for u! 

Unexpected goodluck for your scan tomorrow! What a wonderful xmas present that's gonna be! X


----------



## Unexpected212

It's a boy!!! So happy :)


----------



## Tesh23

Ah yay!!! Another team blue prince! Congrats unexpected!


----------



## opretriezz

It's a BOY for us!!! :)


----------



## Tesh23

Congrats to you on your little prince!!! Woo hoo team blue!


----------

